# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks >  Realm of the mad god - Nilly's 21.0.3 Hacked Client with in-game GUI

## Parog

Updated to latest build by Nilly.

Minor changes from last build:
- Client will now work with Kongregate accounts. 
- Hardware Acceleration option is disabled through code (the option no longer has any effect). Did this because people always posting, "omg, blue screen vault."
- Low Quality default changed to on.




```
/aex <MobId> - Add to exception list
/rex <MobId> - Remove from exception list
/exlist - View exception list
/exclear - Clear exception list
/exdefault - Reset exception list to default

/aig <MobId> - Add to ignore list
/rig <MobId> - Remove from ignore list
/iglist - View ignore list
/igclear - Clear ignore list
/igdefault - Reset ignore list to default
```

[*]To help with figuring out what the mob ids are so one can easily add/remove mobs from the exception/ignore list, a new option has been added called "Display Mob Info" in the "Other" option tab. When the option is on, all enemies will display their name and id.[*]New "Damage Ignored Mobs" option. When turned off, projectiles will not damage mobs on your ignore list.[/list]

Important! Read before posting!
Client does not work with hardware accel on. Turn it off.Fullscreen v3 does not work under steam.Do not use this client in browser. Use a projector for your os found here: Adobe Flash Player - Downloads (download the one named "Download the Windows Flash Player 13 Projector" if you use windows). Just download the file and drag the .swf file I provide here onto it. The game will run. Using a browser will make you susceptible to infinite loading screen (due to not adding the client to your trust locations) and bad lag and disconnects (due to missing tiles).Do not use "Adobe Flash Player 10" projector (cause of infinite black screen). If you are still using an old projector, get the latest version found on the link above.I can't do anything about "Account in use" so don't ask.Read the tool tips in the options menu carefully. Not all options are framed in a fashion like hack on hack off. For example, debuffs. To turn off a debuff you must make the option read off.







Virus Scans:
https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/7...is/1399522650/
nilly21.0.3.zip - Jotti's malware scan

Note: This client will not work with steam.


*
Download link:*  Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!


*
Download link ( Until Filebeam gets their heads out of their asses. ):*  What is this I don't even.zip

----------


## Bippy

Did a quick test, can confirm working for those wondering.

----------


## Xel

Who's this guy with a brown name? Can I trust him?

----------


## Dovah

> Who's this guy with a brown name? Can I trust him?


Probably not, everyone knows brown names are even worse than leechers!

----------


## BotinChief

Confirmed +2, works  :Smile: 

I am becometh the leecher  :Frown:

----------


## travisr

not sure if its the same for anyone else, but the download has become corrupt? 0kb and you can't open the rar ?

----------


## Parog

> not sure if its the same for anyone else, but the download has become corrupt? 0kb and you can't open the rar ?


Not sure what happened there. Reuploaded and fixed the link. Thanks for letting me know!

Edit 1: File not allowed to be uploaded? Get out of here filebeam...

Edit 2: Filebeam is really buggy right now, uploaded to a new host for the time being.

----------


## Justin Velliquette

"The archive is either in unknown format or damaged"

----------


## Justin Velliquette

Nvm, got it. Speed hack don't seem to be working though.

----------


## Parog

> Nvm, got it. Speed hack don't seem to be working though.


There is no speed hack as far as I know.

----------


## travisr

i think its outdated again broseph

----------

